# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  عرق کردن کف دست حین درس خوندن

## BARONI

سلام دوستان من یک مشکلی که دارم دستم همیشه عرق میکنه برای همین هیچ وقت جزوه ی منظمی نداشتم یا تمرکزم خیلی پایین بوده برای درس خوندن 
شما پیشنهادی دارین غیر از بوتاکس دست؟
شاید مسخره بیاد ولی خیلی مشکل بزرگیه :Yahoo (50):

----------


## amir.t34

منم اینجوریم
کاغذ خمیر میشه تو دستام

----------


## BARONI

> منم اینجوریم
> کاغذ خمیر میشه تو دستام


خیلی بده تمرکز انجام کارهای روزانه رو ازت میگیره همچنین اعتمادبه نفس ادمو

----------


## ifmvi

*منم وقتی مضطربم کفِ دستم عرق میکنه 
موقعِ امتحان گاهی خودکار از دستم سُر میخورد : /
منتها راه حل خاصی براش پیدا نکردم ...*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام دوستان من یک مشکلی که دارم دستم همیشه عرق میکنه برای همین هیچ وقت جزوه ی منظمی نداشتم یا تمرکزم خیلی پایین بوده برای درس خوندن 
> شما پیشنهادی دارین غیر از بوتاکس دست؟
> شاید مسخره بیاد ولی خیلی مشکل بزرگیه


اینجا مطب پزشکه مگه؟؟
به متخصص غدد مراجعه کنید

----------


## mahdi_78

> سلام دوستان من یک مشکلی که دارم دستم همیشه عرق میکنه برای همین هیچ وقت جزوه ی منظمی نداشتم یا تمرکزم خیلی پایین بوده برای درس خوندن 
> شما پیشنهادی دارین غیر از بوتاکس دست؟
> شاید مسخره بیاد ولی خیلی مشکل بزرگیه


آیا باخودتان فکر کرده اید، چرا دستتان عرق می کند ؟ شاید هنگام نوشتن بیش از حد به قلم فشار می آورید یا اینکه استرس دارید ؟  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (15):  دستکش بپوش

----------


## _Nyusha_

اول دکتر برو دوم یه حوله مخصوص داشته باش کنارت اگه با دستکش راحتی که دستکش بزار حتما

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MehranWilson


 دستکش بپوش


اتفاقا یکی از دوستان میگفتن که دوستشون ! سر جلسه ی امتحان دستکش میپوشیده چون دستش خیلی زیاد عرق میکرده نمیتونسته خودکار دست بگیره*

----------


## BARONI

> اول دکتر برو دوم یه حوله مخصوص داشته باش کنارت اگه با دستکش راحتی که دستکش بزار حتما


گفته بوتاکس کن 
اگه بوتاکس کنم نمیتونم یک هفته درس بخونم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## -Sara-

سلام 
اول اینکه به پزشک مراجعه کنید
ولی کم کردن استرس هم میتونه باعث کمتر شدن این مشکل بشه
یا یه سری روش هایی که تو اینترنت هست با گیاه و ..

----------


## BARONI

> اول دکتر برو دوم یه حوله مخصوص داشته باش کنارت اگه با دستکش راحتی که دستکش بزار حتما


نمیشه دستکش کرد , بدتر عرق میکنه
کسی بوده که بوتاکس کرده باشه؟؟

----------


## melodii

> سلام دوستان من یک مشکلی که دارم دستم همیشه عرق میکنه برای همین هیچ وقت جزوه ی منظمی نداشتم یا تمرکزم خیلی پایین بوده برای درس خوندن 
> شما پیشنهادی دارین غیر از بوتاکس دست؟
> شاید مسخره بیاد ولی خیلی مشکل بزرگیه


به دستانتان حنا بزنید و از سدر یا اسطوخودوس استفاده کنید.

یک کاسه بزرگ را پر از آب کنید و دو فنجان جوش شیرین را در آن بریزید. هر روز به مدت نیم ساعت دست و پای خود را در آن قرار دهید.

چند لیوان آب گوجه را در یک سطل آب ولرم بریزید.به مدت نیم ساعت،دست و پای خود را درون آن بگذارید و بشویید.

اگر شدت عرق دست و پای شما زیاد نیست، از پودر بچه استفاده کنید.

چای مریم گلی بنوشید ، هر روز صبح با معده خالی چای مریم گلی بنوشید. البته زیاده روی در نوشیدن این چای، موجب سردرد می شود. چای دارای خاصیت قابضی است که روغن اضافی را خشک می کند و مانع از تعریق می شود.

----------


## BARONI

> به دستانتان حنا بزنید و از سدر یا اسطوخودوس استفاده کنید.
> 
> یک کاسه بزرگ را پر از آب کنید و دو فنجان جوش شیرین را در آن بریزید. هر روز به مدت نیم ساعت دست و پای خود را در آن قرار دهید.
> 
> چند لیوان آب گوجه را در یک سطل آب ولرم بریزید.به مدت نیم ساعت،دست و پای خود را درون آن بگذارید و بشویید.
> 
> اگر شدت عرق دست و پای شما زیاد نیست، از پودر بچه استفاده کنید.
> 
> چای مریم گلی بنوشید ، هر روز صبح با معده خالی چای مریم گلی بنوشید. البته زیاده روی در نوشیدن این چای، موجب سردرد می شود. چای دارای خاصیت قابضی است که روغن اضافی را خشک می کند و مانع از تعریق می شود.


جواب گرفتین خودتون؟؟؟

----------


## _Nyusha_

> گفته بوتاکس کن 
> اگه بوتاکس کنم نمیتونم یک هفته درس بخونم


بکن یه هفتست راحت میشی خب
نه کسی نبوده اطرافم

----------


## BARONI

> بکن یه هفتست راحت میشی خب
> نه کسی نبوده اطرافم


آره ارزشش خیلیه , اگه اینجا کسی راه حل خاصی نداد فردا اینکارو میکنم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## melodii

> جواب گرفتین خودتون؟؟؟


یکی از دوستام این مشکل رو داشت و با این روش ها مشکلش رفع شد . البته کاهش استرس تاثیر زیادی در رفع این مشکل داره

----------


## BARONI

> یکی از دوستام این مشکل رو داشت و با این روش ها مشکلش رفع شد . البته کاهش استرس تاثیر زیادی در رفع این مشکل داره . می تونید بعضی روز ها از دمنوش گل گاو زبان و سنبل الطیب و نبات استفاده کنید


خیلی ممنونم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mohi.goli

> سلام دوستان من یک مشکلی که دارم دستم همیشه عرق میکنه برای همین هیچ وقت جزوه ی منظمی نداشتم یا تمرکزم خیلی پایین بوده برای درس خوندن 
> شما پیشنهادی دارین غیر از بوتاکس دست؟
> شاید مسخره بیاد ولی خیلی مشکل بزرگیه


من همیشه فک کنم از یکسالگی  :Yahoo (4):  تا به حال دستم عرق خیلی شدید در حد چک چک کردن میکرده و هیچ وقتم مشکلی حسابش نکردم :/ نمیدونم حس میکنم یجورایی خاصه ... فقط موقع دست دادن با بقیه یکم اذیتم میکنه ک اونم قبلش کلی خشک میکنم دستمو و سعی میکنم جورابای نخی و خنک بپوشم ( این کار موثره و کم عرق میکنه دستم تو مهمونیا ) خودمم ربطشو نمیفهمم  :Yahoo (4):  
خوب جزوه نداشتن موجه نیست چون من همیشه جزوه نویس کلاسمون بودم  :Yahoo (4):  خوب کاری نداره من همیشه دو سه تا ازین حوله نازکا که کوچیکن(همه لوازم التحریر فروشیا دارن ) همراه خودم دارم و میذارم زیر دستم کاملا عرقو جذب میکنه و همه هم میدونن من بدون اونا چقد لنگم :/

----------


## Shah1n

یکی از دوستام اینطوری بود دستشو حنا میگرفت
البته داخل دستش همیشه قرمز بود اما دیگه عرق نمیکرد

----------


## BARONI

> یکی از دوستام اینطوری بود دستشو حنا میگرفت
> البته داخل دستش همیشه قرمز بود اما دیگه عرق نمیکرد


بد میشه باحنا

----------


## BARONI

> من همیشه فک کنم از یکسالگی  تا به حال دستم عرق خیلی شدید در حد چک چک کردن میکرده و هیچ وقتم مشکلی حسابش نکردم :/ نمیدونم حس میکنم یجورایی خاصه ... فقط موقع دست دادن با بقیه یکم اذیتم میکنه ک اونم قبلش کلی خشک میکنم دستمو و سعی میکنم جورابای نخی و خنک بپوشم ( این کار موثره و کم عرق میکنه دستم تو مهمونیا ) خودمم ربطشو نمیفهمم  
> خوب جزوه نداشتن موجه نیست چون من همیشه جزوه نویس کلاسمون بودم  خوب کاری نداره من همیشه دو سه تا ازین حوله نازکا که کوچیکن(همه لوازم التحریر فروشیا دارن ) همراه خودم دارم و میذارم زیر دستم کاملا عرقو جذب میکنه و همه هم میدونن من بدون اونا چقد لنگم :/


 بسیار عالی

----------


## Mahdyu

منم همینجوری ام، تو حالت عادی (حتی الانم که دارم تایپ میکنم) دستم عرق میکنه.
نهایتا اگه اوضاع خیلی خراب بشه یه آردی چیزی میزنم به دستم ادامه میدم یا اینکه میرم با صابون میشورم و خشک میکنم.

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

چه جالب اکثر بچه ها مث من دستشون میعرقه پس :Yahoo (21): 
فک میکردم خاصم :Yahoo (19): 

یکی از بهترین کارا اینه که 2دقیقه دست از کار بکشی فوتشون کنی ....

با اینکار عرق کردن دسنام تا 2ساعت تعویق میفته 
البته برا من اینطوریه شومارو نمیدونم

----------


## asalshah

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ayda88


سلام دوستان من یک مشکلی که دارم دستم همیشه عرق میکنه برای همین هیچ وقت جزوه ی منظمی نداشتم یا تمرکزم خیلی پایین بوده برای درس خوندن 
شما پیشنهادی دارین غیر از بوتاکس دست؟
شاید مسخره بیاد ولی خیلی مشکل بزرگیه


اون دستی که مینویسی دستکش بپوش . زیر دستت هم یه پارچه بزار .....دوستای منم همین مشکلو دارن تو دانشگاه همین کارو میکنن..._

----------


## Piman

راه حلش خیلی سادست
از ضد عرق استفاده کنید مثل محصولات ژیلت که خیلی عالی هستند من میزنم کف دستم تا چند روز دیگه عرق نمیکنه
دیجی کالا داره لینکش
https://www.digikala.com/search/category-anti-sweat/

----------


## Gizish

> گفته بوتاکس کن 
> اگه بوتاکس کنم نمیتونم یک هفته درس بخونم


نه یک هفته طول می کشه تا بوتاکس کاملا خودش رو نشون بده حتی برای صورت تا دو هفته هم طبیعی هست.درد هم که نداره .خودکار یا مداد رو آروم روی کاغذ فشار بدید که مواد جابجا نشن.مگه جراحیه که یه هفته زمان بخواد.

----------


## BARONI

> راه حلش خیلی سادست
> از ضد عرق استفاده کنید مثل محصولات ژیلت که خیلی عالی هستند من میزنم کف دستم تا چند روز دیگه عرق نمیکنه
> دیجی کالا داره لینکش
> 
> https://www.digikala.com/search/category-anti-sweat/


داریم توخونه , زدم رو دستم ولی از مدل صابونیش (مام) 
تو چه کردی با من , تقریبا جواب داد برادر ,  دمت گرم

دوستانی که دستتون عرق میکرد:
 مام صابونی بزنید جواب میده

----------


## tiny-ghost

بوتاکس کن بره.ی هفته ک ی سال نمیشه :Yahoo (9):

----------


## محمدحسینم

> سلام دوستان من یک مشکلی که دارم دستم همیشه عرق میکنه برای همین هیچ وقت جزوه ی منظمی نداشتم یا تمرکزم خیلی پایین بوده برای درس خوندن 
> شما پیشنهادی دارین غیر از بوتاکس دست؟
> شاید مسخره بیاد ولی خیلی مشکل بزرگیه


سلام.منم مشکل شما رو داشتم اما تو اوایل تابستون که هوا خیلی گرمتر بود..الان بهتر شده ولی خودمم یکاریش کرد
از دیجیکالا یه پنکه کوچولو خریدم و گذاشتم جلو دستام موقع درس خوندن d:
البته اگه مشکلتون انقدر حاده که موقع امتحان دادنم کاغذارو خیس میکنید دیگه باید از راهکارای دیگه ای که گفتن استفاده کنین چون این روش فقط برا خونه جوابگوعه

----------


## mahdired

سلام. منم این مشکل رو داشتم. یعنی تا قبل از 20 سالگیم کف دستم همیشه عرق میکرد، ولی الان یکی دو ساله مشکلم خیلی خیلی کمتر شده ولی هنوزم هست. از کسای دیگه ای هم که چنین مشکلی داشتن پرسیدم برای اونا هم مشکلشون به مرور زمان حل شده.ولی راه حل من برای مشکلم خیلی مسخره و ساده بود. موقع نوشتن دو سه تا دستمال کاغذی یا حوله‌ی عرقگیر زیر دستم میزاشتم ( اینو یکی دیگه از هم‌کلاسیای دوران راهنماییم هم انجام می‌داد)و البته میتونید از دستکشم استفاده کنید. در کل مشکل خاصی نیست و باید باهاش کنار اومد.
بوتاکس هم نمی‌خواد، شما از هر دکتر کار درستی در هر رابطه‌ای بپرسین میگن که تا وقتی ضروری نیست خودتونو تسلیم عمل نکنین.

----------


## BARONI

> سلام.منم مشکل شما رو داشتم اما تو اوایل تابستون که هوا خیلی گرمتر بود..الان بهتر شده ولی خودمم یکاریش کرد
> از دیجیکالا یه پنکه کوچولو خریدم و گذاشتم جلو دستام موقع درس خوندن d:
> البته اگه مشکلتون انقدر حاده که موقع امتحان دادنم کاغذارو خیس میکنید دیگه باید از راهکارای دیگه ای که گفتن استفاده کنین چون این روش فقط برا خونه جوابگوعه


چه مدلی خریدی؟

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

ببینید دوست عزیز
شما دچار هیپر هیدروزیس شدین که نسبتا شایع هست
روش های درمانی متعددی براش هست.. از بوتاکس و یه سری دارو ها و ترکیبات آلومینیوم گرفته تا جراحی لاپاراسکوپیک که خیلی خوب جواب میده..
سعی کنید اول روش های ساده رو امتحان کنید

----------


## Mahdyu

من یکی از آشناهامون این مشکل رو داشت و جراحی کرد، مشکل عرق کف دستش خوب شد ولی متاسفانه میگفت حالا که کف دستش عرق نمیکنه ظاهرا قسمتایی از بدنش به شدددددت عرق میکنه و پشیمون بود یه مقدار از جراحیش. پس پیشنهاد میکنم سعی کنید باهاش مدارا کنید و روش های سنتی و معمول رو بکار ببرید. البته نمیدونم واقعا جراحی توی این مورد چقدر موفقیت آمیزه، فقط حرفی رو شنیده بودم از اون شخص و موثق نیست.

----------


## محمدحسینم

> چه مدلی خریدی؟


*پنکه رومیزی تسکو مدل TFan 01*

----------


## Matean

> سلام دوستان من یک مشکلی که دارم دستم همیشه عرق میکنه برای همین هیچ وقت جزوه ی منظمی نداشتم یا تمرکزم خیلی پایین بوده برای درس خوندن 
> شما پیشنهادی دارین غیر از بوتاکس دست؟
> شاید مسخره بیاد ولی خیلی مشکل بزرگیه


دوست من همین مشکل رو داشت.ی دستگاه مخصوص داره ازبازار میخری فک کنم دومیلیونی هست قیمتش.دست وپاتو توش به مدت تقریبن10روز هرروز1ساعت میزاری بعدبه مدت چندماه عرق نمیکنه ولی به جاش خیلی خشک میشه دست وپات

----------

